# Spinning Rods



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Go with star rods "stella light" series...around $99...can't beat it for the money


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Completely agree and what I use. They hold up well.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

G.Loomis E6X, TFO, St. Croix Mojo, etc. Or, you could spend about $250 for a custom built rod from a builder. I have 3 custom builds from Stillwater Rods here in NC.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

The Bass Pro Shops Micro Light graphite series are pretty nice for the dollar. 7' in the lite version.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

You cant beet the fierce 3 from Penn. You can pick them up for about $100 and take the saltwater abuse pretty well. Just rinse afterwards and normal maintenance.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

GLoomis Greenwater


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

High end St. Croix. They're made in America.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Ugly stick inshore series. Seriously good rod that won’t break for a dumb reason. And like $80. Or can’t go wrong with a redbone.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Penn Battle combos are hard to beat for the money.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

what for, where you fishing? ( and to beat anyone possibly to it,....yes, "fish" in the "water")


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Fenwick HMG Inshore rods are greats rods and reasonably priced.


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Kirc said:


> what for, where you fishing? ( and to beat anyone possibly to it,....yes, "fish" in the "water")


SW Florida, snook, redfish. Casting soft plastics and small hardbaits.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Combos have the lowest margins for the fishing companies, so if you want best bang for the buck you can look there.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

like asking what oil to use.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Shimano Teramar, Star Stellar Lite, Falcon Coastal, but my go to rods seem to be my Star Plasma's, 7' or 7.5'

A lot of personal choice and cost goes into rod/reel choice.. like Ford or GM, Merc or Yammie.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

St. Croix Avid - about $180.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2012)

Probably on the bottom end of the list compared to the “high end” rods, but I have found the Calico Jack rods to be outstanding for the price point ($52). IM7 blank with Fuji guides. They seem to be getting harder to find though…


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Probably on the bottom end of the list compared to the “high end” rods, but I have found the Calico Jack rods to be outstanding for the price point ($52). IM7 blank with Fuji guides. They seem to be getting harder to find though…


my grandson has one and loves it. he can throw a very long cast with it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a freakin million spinning rods. don't like st croix and I have 3 of their top rods. have gloomis NRX and E6X and really like both. my new fav for now is a diawa steez 7 ft med/hvy but it's pricey. funny thing, when my dad passed back in 01 I got all his stuff. he lived on the oregon coast and I have both of his steelhead rods. he built all his own rods and they aren't fancy but they work. he was in the local paper several times with record fish and made sports afield magazine twice. his favorite steelhead rod was one he built in the late 90's and it's caught some pretty big fish. the blank is unmarked carbon but I know it's a lamiglas as that was his thing. I finally used it for the 1st time a couple weeks ago and was pretty impressed. it's 8ft 2in, 2 piece with a long soft mid to tip and a heavy str














ong butt. casts a mile. caught this little guy on it 1st time out.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

old school guides.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Been playing with a ton of low-mid high end rods. I have found that St. Croix Avids are really nice, especially the Avid Inshore. I also really enjoy the new Fenwick lines and by far the best ~$100 rod I have found is the Falcon Lowrider. Awesome guides and action on that rod for the price.


----------



## Hat Trick (Oct 27, 2019)

If you are contemplating a rod you may want to travel with someday I recommend the TFO traveller spin Rods. They are beautiful rods that hold up well and have a warrantee like a fly rod.


----------



## jay redfisher (Feb 8, 2021)

billkatzenberger said:


> May be opening a can of worms here but I've been in the fly game way to long... Looking to grab 2 light tackle spinning set ups. Roughly 7ft rod, medium light action, middle to lower high end rods. What's everyone using these days? My brand knowledge is weak unless it's throwing fly line. Thanks in advance.


I havent bought a spinning rod in 30 years (9 flyrods in last 5) but when a guest broke my loomis they replaced it for a reasonable fee. I've started spin fishing again when conditions not great for fly and I'll never buy another spinner but the 7' medium Loomis. All my fishing is back country, mostly sight fishing. The difference between the Loomis and Shimano is vast.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

devrep said:


> I have a freakin million spinning rods. don't like st croix and I have 3 of their top rods. have gloomis NRX and E6X and really like both. my new fav for now is a diawa steez 7 ft med/hvy but it's pricey. funny thing, when my dad passed back in 01 I got all his stuff. he lived on the oregon coast and I have both of his steelhead rods. he built all his own rods and they aren't fancy but they work. he was in the local paper several times with record fish and made sports afield magazine twice. his favorite steelhead rod was one he built in the late 90's and it's caught some pretty big fish. the blank is unmarked carbon but I know it's a lamiglas as that was his thing. I finally used it for the 1st time a couple weeks ago and was pretty impressed. it's 8ft 2in, 2 piece with a long soft mid to tip and a heavy str
> View attachment 170800
> View attachment 170803
> ong butt. casts a mile. caught this little guy on it 1st time out.


Cool that you are using your dad's gear! Wanna get rid of those St. Croix rods you don't like? DM me!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

devrep said:


> I have a freakin million spinning rods. don't like st croix and I have 3 of their top rods. have gloomis NRX and E6X and really like both. my new fav for now is a diawa steez 7 ft med/hvy but it's pricey. funny thing, when my dad passed back in 01 I got all his stuff. he lived on the oregon coast and I have both of his steelhead rods. he built all his own rods and they aren't fancy but they work. he was in the local paper several times with record fish and made sports afield magazine twice. his favorite steelhead rod was one he built in the late 90's and it's caught some pretty big fish. the blank is unmarked carbon but I know it's a lamiglas as that was his thing. I finally used it for the 1st time a couple weeks ago and was pretty impressed. it's 8ft 2in, 2 piece with a long soft mid to tip and a heavy str
> View attachment 170800
> View attachment 170803
> ong butt. casts a mile. caught this little guy on it 1st time out.


That is so awesome. Getting to use your dads stuff. Maybe one day you can pass it on. Thanks for the share.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

DBStoots said:


> Cool that you are using your dad's gear! Wanna get rid of those St. Croix rods you don't like? DM me!


here's one of them.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

devrep said:


> here's one of them.
> View attachment 170954


Dang, what happened? My wife has had that same rod for a few years now and loves it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

just made a cast and it snapped. both of us in the boat were like wtf? spoke to St Croix and the guy said they have changed the layup on the new ones. they want 200.00 to warranty it to a new one. didn't like it before it broke. for 50.00 they will send me a new legend tournament. may do that.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

yikes! Yes, I would send 'em $50 for a new one and then sell it if you don't like it. The Legend Touraments are nice.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

DBStoots said:


> yikes! Yes, I would send 'em $50 for a new one and then sell it if you don't like it. The Legend Touraments are nice.


I just bought one--7' med/fast...had a 40% off voucher for St. Croix. Paired it up with a Daiwa Saltist 3000. Feels like it's gonna become one of my favorite set ups.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Bull Bay Rods - Steal Sniper, 6-12 and 10-17lb are my usuals. 7'6" is the sweetspot for me on casting distance and fishability. They do have some 10-20lbs for bigger fish fighting, but rarely need to use anything that size unless I'm out deeper chasing larger fish.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

billkatzenberger said:


> SW Florida, snook, redfish. Casting soft plastics and small hardbaits.


bushes / inside - 6'6" to 7' */ *6 to 15lb line class */ *1/4 to 5/8 oz lure */ *Medium power */ *Fast action rod
open water / flats - add a foot

paired up with a 2500 / 3000 series reel, 15 - 20# braid (if you're ok with braid), typically on the inside 20# with 30/40# leader

yes,...the St Croix Avids are very, very nice for throwing artificials


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Big fan St Croix rods and especially the Avids for artificial baits!


----------

